# Show me your before and afters!!!



## AngelFins (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow so I got Sami about 6 months ago and he looked like this










and now he looks like this!










He is a half moon double tail.

I sometimes worry about his colors being darker but he acts fine and eats well. Maybe its just age and climate? Idk lol

What about yours????


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a lot of before and afters haha?

First guy is Mako my year old CT male
View attachment 459770

Most recent good picture I have of him:
View attachment 459794


Thanatos my other year old CT who is antisocial and just hard to photograph:
View attachment 459786

Most recent picture:
View attachment 459810


Nereus my finbiter:
View attachment 459818

Now
View attachment 459826


Agrius
View attachment 459834

Now
View attachment 459842


Most of the rest of my guys are too new to have before and afters yet ^^;


----------



## redheadlja (Oct 1, 2014)

This is Crash when I first got him about two months ago. 
View attachment 459850


And this is him now!
View attachment 459858


I'm sorry that the last picture is sideways, I don't know how to fix it. It was also taken on an iPod so.
Crash is a Halfmoon (I think, I'm not positive) Dragon Scale.


----------



## AngelFins (Nov 19, 2014)

redheadlja said:


> I'm sorry that the last picture is sideways, I don't know how to fix it. It was also taken on an iPod so.


If you put them on the computer first, you can either edit it via your photo viewer or put it in paint and rotate it 90 degrees until its the right way and save it again  It's happened to me with plenty of pictures, those silly ipods XD

beautiful coloring on your boy!!


----------



## redheadlja (Oct 1, 2014)

AngelFins said:


> If you put them on the computer first, you can either edit it via your photo viewer or put it in paint and rotate it 90 degrees until its the right way and save it again  It's happened to me with plenty of pictures, those silly ipods XD
> 
> beautiful coloring on your boy!!


I'll do that next time hahaha. Thank you!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

fist is Kush my blue Ct, Ive had him for just about a year now.

Next is Titan, you can see him as he looks now in my avatar picture, ive had him for about 3-4 months now, hes seemed to have colored up quite a bit.

Next is fireworks, ive had him for about six months now, his fins heave really grown!

and last is my un-named betta, that I purchased when I got fireworks (he bit his tail a little though!!)

all your guyses bettas are so pretty! i see some very nice improvements!


----------



## redheadlja (Oct 1, 2014)

All of your bettas are so pretty kjg!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

thanks so much! I have two more, but I didnt want to spend forever uploading them all lol!


----------



## redheadlja (Oct 1, 2014)

I know, it's such a pain sometimes haha.


----------



## hollystark (Oct 19, 2014)

Phil coulson the day I got him










And last week, three weeks after I brought him home


----------



## AlwaysAnimals (Oct 21, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> fist is Kush my blue Ct, Ive had him for just about a year now.
> 
> Next is Titan, you can see him as he looks now in my avatar picture, ive had him for about 3-4 months now, hes seemed to have colored up quite a bit.
> 
> ...


I can't believe how much your last betta looks like my Flash! Does yours have turquoise irids in the light, too? Here's my Flash:


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

*My boys*

*Xerxes*
seller photo (April)









6-7 months later (November)


Yes that's the same fish. Betta can go through drastic color changes, it nothing bad, some say is with age, other argue water chemistry (ph and hardness) effects change.. but I'd agree more with the former opinion.

I have a few other bettas but have not had them as long, and they've not changed as drastically.

*Alastor*
First days (September)


2 months later (November)

hard to tell but the red i his fins is slowly bleeding/spreading out/down, and the clear fin edges are turning white, he also has a paint purple-ing on his back now..wonder that that's going to turn into in a few months

*Magnus*
First days (September)


2 months later (November)

... yeh he turned into a fin nipper.. not happy about that, he has such lovely colors in his fins but they never heal enough to show off.


Still unnamed
first time I saw him at the store(Oct 30)


less than a month later

Got him a week ago.. felt bad that no one had bought him yet.. not a lot of change yet but there's some subtle differences.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Aqua just to let you know Magnus' before pic is Alastor's after pic


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Whoops! Magnus first day photo:


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Picture #1: September 20th, the day I got Yurei.
Picture #2: November 24th, a little over two months later.


----------



## AngelFins (Nov 19, 2014)

Such pretty bettas!!! I haven't responded to you all and I'm sorry for that but tis been a crazy few weeks lol

And I also think it might have to do with the bettas surroundings. Kinda like an octopus changes colors to blend in? owo


----------



## Pyrotemis (Apr 17, 2014)

*I apologize for the absolute enormity of the photos. *

Houdini when I got him in January:










And Houdini now!! 










He doesn't even look like the same fish! He went through some rot but recovered and I think he looks even better than he did before.


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Such beautiful bettas c: Here's Arley 3 1/2 months ago








And here he is now


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

_Fetch_ 
Picture #1: First days home 
Picture #2: Around 5-6 months later


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

AlwaysAnimals said:


> I can't believe how much your last betta looks like my Flash! Does yours have turquoise irids in the light, too? Here's my Flash:


yes he does! its soo pretty when the light hits him just right, all of his body accept his head goes all turquoise! wow they really do look a like


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I need to post pics of Tony Stark, my rescue boy. His fins are fully healed now and have grown out into a lovely bright red butterfly (sure he'll marble out though). Definitely will post pics of him as soon as I can 

This is him a few days after I got him three weeks ago, after his fins healed from finrot:


----------



## AngelFins (Nov 19, 2014)

looks like he's got some scarring! He's such a cutie can't wait to see how he turns out


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have more but It'd take forever to find and post all of the pictures so I'm just gonna post my Sammy. 

Sammy before, the day I got him:

View attachment 465313


Sammy Today:

View attachment 465321


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Ok going to try again, found the oldest photos of Magnus and Alastor (still at the store), and have some slightly newer ones. Also Aristocoles (previously ladled 'still unamed') with a newer photo

Magnus



Alastor



Aristocoles


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Love this thread!!!

HEre's Marine, I dont have a photo of him when his tail was fully grown, at least not on this computer 










Brighteyes:









and Sheldon, my pride and joy <3:









All these guys have been gone for years now, I miss them very much!

HEre's a currently boy I've had for two weeks and he's already changing like crazy. Turning black
His name is Frank N Furter hahaha, Day one:










one week later:


----------



## AngelFins (Nov 19, 2014)

Aristocoles changed like a bomb!!!! XD How is that even the same fish lol

Baby bettas are adorable but I don't trust myself to keep one alive...


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

AngelFins said:


> Aristocoles changed like a bomb!!!! XD How is that even the same fish lol
> 
> Baby bettas are adorable but I don't trust myself to keep one alive...


Xerxes has been through a more extreme change than Aristocoles (see on page 2). But Aristocoles has longer fins (I was hoping he'd be a plakat dumbo but nope too long now), more color (seriously cannot capture how many subtle hues are in there in a photo), and his find tips are white (not sure if this is new growth that will stay white or change color) compared to when I first saw him. His pectorals are also staring to turn blue..glad I did not give him a cloud based name for those white fins looks.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Lago:

1. Before
2. After


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

I know it doesn't look like much but I got this girl back in February for breeding purposes. After learning more about breeding I decided against it. She is currently in a filtered 2.5 gallon. Delta has since gotten a heck a lot darker and has alternating blue and red on her tail. So here she is. First is the night I brought her home. Second was taken (badly) today.


----------



## Creativemind243 (Dec 13, 2014)

What beautiful bettas! Here's my boy, Frederick. I've had him since June 14, 2014  

The day I got him (His light's on in the second picture cx):
View attachment 470537


View attachment 470545


And here he is now:

View attachment 470553


View attachment 470561



I'm sorry if the pictures are of bad quality- all I've got is an iPod o:


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's Tony - not the best pic but he's a wiggly little guy. His fins are fully grown out and he's slimmer than I like my bettas to be. Forgive the smudging on the glass, didn't notice it.


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

This is Buddy. We 'saved' him
From Walmart. 

1st pic is Sept 19th when we got him
2nd pic is October. He's also my avatar.


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

Gah. Sorry if they're sideways. 
October:


----------

